# Goldfish or Betta?



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm thinking of saving my money for a 10-15g tank. I have 7 bettas, love them, and always want more but I have also been fascinated with goldfish, like the faintail etc. I know they can be kept in a 10-15g, but I'm not sure.

So here's the thing:

I get a 10g tank, divide it four ways, and get four more betta babies q:

I get a 10g tank and put one goldfish in it.

What's your personal opinion? That's all I'm asking lol.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My personal opinion would be only splitting that 10g into 3  You may have 2.5g per betta when split into four, but you gotta take into account the space they will have in their space (side to side in inches).

And also, they can reach over 6" long, incase you didnt know!

http://www.petgoldfish.net/fantail-goldfish.html


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh true Pitluvs, I guess I'd do 3 not 4!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

But i still vote for 3 new Bettas!!


----------



## Devotion (Jul 14, 2011)

Being that I have a huge tank of Goldies I would say betta's so maybe in your shoes if you have always wanted to try a goldfish go for it.


----------



## strangegoose (Jul 4, 2011)

i have always kept goldfish. Now i have a 180 litre goldfish tank and 3, 25 litre betta tanks. They are completely different in the way they behave. I love my ranchus and lionhead goldfish.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

goldfish don't do good in anything smaller than a 20 gallon. and, that's just for one goldfish, and only a fancy will do in that small tank! then, goldfish are social fish, so you'd need another for them to be happiest, and that's 10 gallons for every extra goldfish, so for two, you'd need a 30 gallon.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Unless you plan on upgrading in the long run, 10 gallons, even 20 gallons is not going to be anywhere close to enough for a goldfish. Long term for 2 or 3 goldfish (depending on species) you are going to need somewhere between 55 and 80 gallons, or end up doing crazy amounts of water changes to keep up with some of the dirtiest fish in the fishkeeping hobby. They are tons of fun, but they require a ton of space. Def go with more bettas instead.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with everyone else Goldfish are great take a look at RainGarden.com its the goldfish equivalent of aquabid but they are dirty DIRTY fish and my oranda's both grew to big they died of heart failure because there hearts couldnt support there body mass I had one in a 30 gal and he was salad plate size in under a year before he passed and trust me you cant flush that..


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

You're really asking this on a betta forum? Other than the fact goldfish are terrible in 10 gallon tanks, everyone here is going to say "bettas".

This is like asking the audience members at a dog show, "Would you consider yourself a dog person or a cat person?"

Personally I think you should split the 10 gallon into two and give two bettas lots of room.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> and trust me you cant flush that..



:rofl:

Sorry, but I have def been there. We have had koi that were like 20 inches long die. However, if you have a tree to plant, they make great fertilizer! Unfortunately my mom keeps them in the freezer until we do have trees to plant. :shock:


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, but I have def been there. We have had koi that were like 20 inches long die. However, if you have a tree to plant, they make great fertilizer! Unfortunately my mom keeps them in the freezer until we do have trees to plant. :shock:


Oh gosh.. I would like scream if I saw that in the freezer LOL. 

" Hey dad, where's the ice cream bars? "
" It's wrapped up in that towel, son "
" Okay thanks.. wait.. EEEEEWWW AHHH! "
" THE OTHER TOWEL "

LOL that would so happen to me. Great idea though, very natural and better than like fertilizer you buy at the store..


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my goldfish, Goldy, was a common goldfish. he lived in a 29 gallon with a Pleco. that size tank isn't even big enough for his kind, but we were gonna upgrade him to a huge pond, but he died. .___o 11-13 years old(i can't remember exactly how old he was), and that's only half his life expectancy! he would have lived longer, but he and the pleco(Oscar the Grouch lol) got parasites from the wild-caught fish my dad would bring home and plop in the tank with them. x:


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Get the 10G, split it and get some more bettas! I have 2, 10G's split enough for 4 bettas, and people say they don't have side to side room, they have approx 5 inches, which may not sound like a lot. But they have 10in to swim from the from to back, which is a lot, people don't take that into account. (which technically if you put a 10G on a self side-ways they'd be swimming side-to-side) ^^ <3 I have a bubble nest in every section so they seem happy enough, but only get as many as you can handle! =D


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Nymmers said:


> Get the 10G, split it and get some more bettas! I have 2, 10G's split enough for 4 bettas, and people say they don't have side to side room, they have approx 5 inches, which may not sound like a lot. But they have 10in to swim from the from to back, which is a lot, people don't take that into account. (which technically if you put a 10G on a self side-ways they'd be swimming side-to-side) ^^ <3 I have a bubble nest in every section so they seem happy enough, but only get as many as you can handle! =D


Personal opinion! But I would rather three in the tank, not just for the side to side, but if split into 4, the ones in the middle only have 5in of viewing to the outside world, the ones on the side have 15". I know my boys LOVE seeing us as much as we see them  

If the OP goes with 2, 3 or 4... it's still better than getting goldfish


----------

